# Recovering overwritten photos



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Is there a way to recover photos that have been overwritten by the same name photo?

Example:

DSCN0001.JPG saved over a previously existing DSCN0001.JPG

Thanks


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

It might still be there if you havent saved much else. You might look through these freeware tools: http://www.webattack.com/Freeware/system/fwdatarecovery.shtml


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the help. From what I am reading I have not seen any product or process which claims to be able to recover overwritten files. It appears that they are truly GONE!  

Thanks for any help someone can provide, but it appears that these pictures are unrecoverable!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

See if  Undelete  fits the bill.


----------



## sparky222 (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. From what I am reading nobody has actually ever recovered a file once it has been overwritten.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes it can be recover but the sooner you try the better your luck will be in getting the file. Stop using your PC or the drive that it is on.

But having a unerase type of program on your PC to start with works even better because it takes a snap shot of your drive. This is needed for norton unerase for zips and floppys for you to take a snap shot to recove the file the easy way.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken you don't actually know if it's been overwritten. The newly saved file could have been written anywhere. You don't have much control over where windows writes to the drive. If I'm wrong with saved changes to the same file then maybe someone could advise.
Hewee is right though. The more you use the computer the more chance of overwriting.
I've had good results with PC Inspector File recovery.
http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/uk/welcome.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well with norton unerase that I have looked at 1000's and 1000's of time I can see more of the very same file listed. I can recover any of them. Like after I got netscape 7 I started seeing things there even more. I guess because of the way it deals in things is not like the older 4.x versions. But I could have a 100 cookies, history and some other files just from using netscape each day. I think I get a new cookie etc each time I open netscape in a new window or any site uses the cookie. But these are files I do not need because I already have the files and they ae not even deleted from the hard drive but only a change was made to it so really a all new file is made each time. 
But with images it is the same way. You just would not have but the one file to recover unless you have a image program you using that has the auto save turned on. then you would be able to get back each of the auto save from unerase. I have used it on images when I clicked save. I always use save-as but goof up now and then so I can recover the image I started with.
So Moby what windows does is save to any free space on the drive each time something is saved so it is not saved to the very same spot. It just looks like it is in the same place to you because it is aways in the same folder when you look. 

Also I almost forgot. If you know someone that has Norton then ask if they can help you out. I know with norton system works you can unerase from the CD so if they can bring the CD over and run it you may be able to get your files back. 
Plus it is best to if you have lots to recover to use a recover to option like norton has. that way when you recover a file it will not write over a spot where another file is at that you want to recover. Norton unearse has the recover to and I can use a floppy or zip or another drive.


----------

